# My Greenhouse i the garage



## Berrak (Mar 25, 2010)

Not to crowded this time of year

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY2Z_qQW7ks


----------



## andre (Mar 25, 2010)

Great idea. What kind of lights are you using? Plants look very happy.


----------



## Berrak (Mar 25, 2010)

I have 3 150W Metall Halide 6000K. I only use 2 now and 3 when I have more plants there.
2x58 W flourescent tubes 6500K above each shelf


----------

